# Pics Of Lucky



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi guys! I have finally posted some pics of my dog Lucky I that I took just this evening.

Here is a link to my my first album on my profile page. Check it out!:smile:

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/members/todd-albums-lucky.html


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

image doesn't load


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> image doesn't load


Thanks for letting me know. I just added the link:smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww Lucky does look a bit like my Penny! Just with a stronger jaw :smile:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Beautiful doggie - and sits so nicely for the camera!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

He looks very healthy and happy


----------



## Snoop (Jan 8, 2010)

such a beautiful dog!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

wow that is one gorgeous pup you have there! He looks so happy! Nice pup to show off! CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

wags said:


> wow that is one gorgeous pup you have there! He looks so happy! Nice pup to show off! CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


Thank you! We thinks she's a mix, mostly lab but still a mix. What do you guys thinks she's mixed with? I'm thinking pit bull.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing.


----------

